# What To Look In Oberhasli Goats?



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm going this weekend to a friend's farm to pick out the goat I'll be leasing. They own and breed oberhaslis. I know I should look for a correct udder (well attached, 1/3 In front, 1/3 hidden, 1/3 Behind, high), a good back (Uphill, straight), a clear line from the top of the head down into the tail, and good hocks (not pointing inward or postey) Anything else? I'm sure they'll help, but I would just like to know what I'm doing a little


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 27, 2010)

Personality counts....a kicky, biting, loud, wild goat is no fun to have around.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 27, 2010)

I know that they bottle raise there kids from when they're born, so I don't think that would happen. Plus, they hate loud goats, that's why they don't have nubians.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> I know that they bottle raise there kids from when they're born, so I don't think that would happen. Plus, *they hate loud goats, that's why they don't have nubians*.


Ouch, baby...very ouch.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh...sorry if you have nubian goats... they are very loud, though, you have to admit!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> Oh...sorry if you have nubian goats... they are very loud, though, you have to admit!


Freely.  They're obnoxious.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> I know that they bottle raise there kids from when they're born, so I don't think that would happen. Plus, they hate loud goats, that's why they don't have nubians.


Good insulation and the barn 200 yards from the house....... Shut the windows and ya can't hear 'em. 

I don't have Nubians but I have some % Boers that I think have got quite a bit in them. They SCREAM!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 27, 2010)

I love my Obers.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 27, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I love my Obers.


I love oberhaslis too.... The ones that I can lease are "Almond Joy" and "Baby Ruth"


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, it turns out that I'll be leasing with a few. Debbie, very good milker and very calm, and Almond Joy, a sweet little doe, still a kid.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations, I think you will enjoy them.  I'm partial to my LaManchas, but Obers are sweet too. They would be my second choice.


----------

